# Simplicity 560 New To Me



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Just picked up my first Simplicity snowblower a couple days ago. It's a pristine 560 that looks like it was in a time capsule. I've had a couple older Ariens that needed some work that I've sold, but I think I'm going to be hanging onto this one.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Incredible condition, nice find.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks, it really hasn't been used much at all. Anyone know the years of manufacture of the 560? 1980's?


----------



## luce (Jul 21, 2015)

*wow nice shape*

That is impressive the condition of the unit....lucky man,,,,dare I ask what you paid for it?


----------



## simplyorange (Nov 17, 2018)

Wow that thing is awesome. Like seriously.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks guys, I paid $250 for it. Anyone know the years on these? Haven't been able to figure that out in my research.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Here are some pictures in better light.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Damm that's nice


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice machine. I have a 1983 Simplicity 870 very Similar to yours. Its 80's. If you look at the Tecumseh model number the serial number will say what year it is. It will be something like 5275D. The first digit is the year. So for example 5=1985. The next 3 digits are day of year.275= 275th, the letter is assembly line I believe.
If you go to the Simplicity website and type in your units I.D. number you can get your operators manual and parts manual. Their may be a couple operators manuals for each year they made that unit, theirs 3 for mine, the one with the pictures closest that match your machine will be for your machine. The last page of the manual has the year print date.
On your engine I think the model is on top and will be hidden below the electric start switch box. It may be on the side but pretty sure thats where they stamped the model number at that time. Thats where mine is. The only manual you cant get off simplicity's website is the service manual. I'm trying to find mine now, because I need to replace my friction disk. Otherwise I'm good to go for the snow.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info Dusty, just used my machine again tonight, works awesome! I looked at the date on the motor like you said and it’s a 1988, made on the 243rd day of the year.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

What a score...Congrats


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*A beauty!*



blk05crew said:


> Just picked up my first Simplicity snowblower a couple days ago. It's a pristine 560 that looks like it was in a time capsule. I've had a couple older Ariens that needed some work that I've sold, but I think I'm going to be hanging onto this one.




Wow! And those retro decals that can be seen on the pictures with better light, so cool!


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Those Simplicity units appear to have a build quality which is at least on par with Ariens of that era. 

Does your 560 have a spring-loaded _Power Boost_ pulley on its engine PTO?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Yu took the question right out of my mouth Bradley....


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks everyone, yes build quality is very on par with the Ariens of the same time period. 
I’m not familiar with the power boost you are talking about.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Power Boost is a feature which enables the impeller speed to change without changing engine speed. Beneath the belt cover you'll see a spring-loaded engine PTO pulley. It's a torque-sensing device. 

If the impeller encounters a big load and its speed bogs down then the pulley halves will separate against the spring tension; effectively changing the pulley diameter to a smaller diameter which provides greater mechanical advantage to the engine (like downshifting a standard transmission) so that it won't stall out. The engine speed doesn't slow down if the pulley speed slows down.

When there's no big load, the spring squeezes the pulley halves together to create a larger pulley diameter. The pulley rotation speed increases.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 4, 2017)

Gotcha, thanks for that info, I didn’t know that. I don’t think it does, I really don’t know without looking at it though.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Neat idea but sounds like something else to go wrong. Hope it holds up for you. Just wondering what do you think about the aurger support bar, is that a worthwhile innovation ? I did this as a mod on both of my machines after seeing it on a simplicity. Looks pretty sturdy.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The OP has a photo attached on post #1 that shows the model number (1691368), and if you google for that model number, it does show the spring loaded pulley setup aka the Power Boost.


----------

